# Free coffee shop apps



## IzaakJC (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi everyone,

So, full disclosure here - I'm the Head of Marketing at this company (AppInstitute).

But I think within the current circumstances, this could help a lot of coffee shops out. AppInstitute are offering to build apps completely free of charge (usually £349) and we're reducing our subscription plans by 15%.

Here's an example of a coffee shop in the US using our tool: http://m.appbuild.io/ta59b?ni=1

Customers will be able to order drinks for pickup/delivery through your app - and once the current restrictions are lifted it's a great way to boost customer loyalty and streamline ordering.

If you'd like some more information, give me a shout and I'd be more than happy to help.

Thanks and stay safe everyone.


----------

